# Honda fit Vs Impreza 5 door



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Pros Cons?
Good Bad?
MPG Vs MPG
I will be putting my bike inside most of the time but will also have a roof rack.

Any 6'5"' tall people driving either.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, I will qualify this as I am a HUGE Subaru nut. 

But the Fit is a sweet ride. 

Fit- Pros- Will hold more cargo
More comfortable for 4 adults
Better mpg


Impreza Pros- AWD
Better looking
Safer

Both are super reliable and fun to drive. The Subaru would be my choice, but I think the Fit would fit (hehe) taller people better.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

sikocycles said:


> Pros Cons?
> Good Bad?
> MPG Vs MPG
> I will be putting my bike inside most of the time but will also have a roof rack.
> ...


Here's my list for my 2011 Subaru Impreza Outback Sport
Pros: auto transmission with sport manual option, factory roof rack from Subaru, full-time AWD, not to expsnive
Cons: low on HP (170)
Good: seats easily fold down ( i can put one bike in laying down inside with seats folded down)
Bad: can't say yet since i haven't owned it that long
MPG: daily driving in Houston i get 26 mgp. on the high way to Colorado and at elevation, i averaged 32 mpg.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

*impreza...*

a little late but, I bought an impreza, i am 6'4" with most of my height being in my torso....short legged... the impreza seems to have more room, i drove a fit about a year and a half ago and felt a little cramped...i seem to remember the fit having a bigger cargo area than my car, but i couldnt really fit in the back when i adjusted the drivers seat to suit me...i can in my subaru...not sure of the fuel mileage of the fit, but my subaru has been getting over 30 mpg, except when i was really enjoying driving a stick again, right after buying it...


----------



## bnewton (Mar 8, 2011)

+1 for the Impreza


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Wait for the 2012 Impreza in the fall that gets 36mpg. If you can.


----------



## Thomas SH (Jul 4, 2011)

I got my bicycle rack at my local bikeshop. I drive a Renault Clio and to my great disappointment the rack had made 2 nice little bumps in my car. Always check to see which racks fit best, don't let some salesman convince you, you have to check it yourself.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

We ALMOST purchased a Fit then moved to CO, ended up with a Rav4. I know 3 people with Fits, some big pro's that won me over:

1. Timing Chain is good practically forever, so no expensive timing belt replacement at 60K.
2. Less service required in general.
3. Bikes fit in that thing sooo dang easy. The magic rear seats are a dream. You can fit 3 in the back, or 1 sideways in the rear seat, with the seats flipped up.
4. You can get a bolt on hitch for not much $, perfect for a trunk rack.
5. MPG MPG MPG!
6. Room, feels like some magic box out of harry potter. Deceptively small on the outside, surprisingly big inside.
7. MP3 jack is cool.

We still plan on purchasing a fit in the semi-distant future as the commuter.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I owned a Fit for all of 5 days (long story). It has enough leg room in the front for a tall driver but the seat base does not tilt so there was zero thigh support making it for a very uncomfortable long drive (perhaps they fixed this in the 2nd gen Fit). Fit is also massively underpowered and/or incorrectly geared for around town driving. Felt like I had to give the car over half throttle to get it moving at a normal pace from a stop light. Merging into traffic required some very spirited throttle play as well. 

Interior build quality was good but the materials were cheap. Paint was also terrible (reason for me returning the car to the dealership). I felt for the price of the Sport it was a terrible value. Ended up with a VW Rabbit for less money....very happy things didn't work out with the Fit.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I only mention this because timing belts and chains were brought up- yeah the Impreza has a belt but its changed at 105,000 miles, is only like $350 at a dealer, and you kinda should replace the water pump and tensioner pulley at that time too, so in any event you save on labor.

I still get puzzled by people comparing two different sized vehicles. I see it all the time on here with the RAV-4 and Outback. It should be RAV vs. Forester and Outback vs. Venza. Slight pet peeve of mine lol.

Regarding the Impreza "only" having 170 HP, its perfectly competitive with that number, and if you want more, that's what the WRX is for. The 2012 Impreza will only have like 150 HP but the weight of the car is less and it is faster. Horsepower means nothing unless you look at the HP/weight ratio. Amongst other things. 

By the way, if the OP is considering an Outback Sport, save $600 by buying an Impreza Premium and getting the roof rack from the parts counter. Unless you want the two-tone paint or 17" wheels.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Also, the 2012 Impreza has timing chains, not belts.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

XJaredX said:


> I still get puzzled by people comparing two different sized vehicles. I see it all the time on here with the RAV-4 and Outback. It should be RAV vs. Forester and Outback vs. Venza. Slight pet peeve of mine lol.


Nope. The RAV4 and Outback are more similar in costs, weight, power (6 cyls offered), and interior volume (RAV4 has a bit more than either) than to the Forrester. The Forrester falls a class below. The Venza is also an Outback competitor, but is kind of pointless and doesn't really offer any advantage over the RAV4 (slightly less interior volume, and slightly worse MPG), and is overpriced.


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

Fit is sloowww.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

aintnothang said:


> Fit is sloowww.


Let me correct you...

Fit is GO!!!!


----------



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

I am a Honda loyalist in a Honda loyalist family. Honda cars (not to mention an individual vehicle in my case!) have served my family for decades.

I have been comparing the Fit and the Impreza 5 door, and the Impreza on paper seems to be much more car for the money, despite costing a few thousand more than the Fit Sport. They get the same gas mileage on the sticker, due in part to the taller gearing of the Impreza, and the smaller for 2012 Impreza engine. The Impreza is a better looking car, not to mention it does not have the small car stigma and stigmata. 

Currently the Impreza 5 door is my realistic dream car, the first time is not a Honda!
A little more fantastic of a dream car would be a revival of the Subaru Brat / Brumby with an aero cap.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Been driving a Fit for years. I love the car, don't get me wrong. Does everything I ask it to do.

It's plenty tall and decent legroom up front, but I find the width (or lack thereof) to be a minor issue. The space between front seats is not enough for me to use the ebrake and for the passenger to undo the seat belt at the same time. You have to coordinate with your passenger to wait until you've set the brake. On long drives, my wife likes to cross her legs in the seat, and that gets in the way of shifting.

The paint is absolute crap. My paint job is absolutely destroyed because of the "love bugs" down here a few years ago.

But it's been extremely reliable. I got it because I needed a reliable car, and this has most certainly been reliable. Mine's an 07 and my fuel economy depends largely on where I'm driving. In the town where I live with crappy stop light intervals that seem to intentionally force you to stop at every intersection, I don't do as well. Right around 30mpg. Setting the cruise at 70mph, I get around 32 or 33mpg. Setting the cruise at 65, I get 35+, even when driving through mountains. Keep in mind, this is WITH Thule crossbars and a fairing on the roof, which probably hits me for 1-2mpg on the highway (probably not so much for urban driving).

I have the manual tranny, and it does need to be revved to get respectable acceleration out of it, definitely with freeway on-ramps. The auto on this thing has to be a dog.


----------

